# "Knowing" Someone



## jmat1980 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just looking for some feedback...
What do you think about knowing someone in the town you are applying to?? Does it really help?? Im talking about mid size towns like newton, needham, watertown, etc...Id love to have a job in mass on my own merits and qualifications, but apparently MA does not condone hiring the best qualified candidates (not that I am). Would you reccomend having someone put in a good word for you with the chief??


----------



## A12 (Mar 1, 2005)

In MA that seems to be the only way. :roll:


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

I got my job on "my own merits" without knowing anyone.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Works that way in my town....was outright told by just about everyone....I even knew someone that tried to help me out....but was told before my interview and BI packet was handed in that I would not be getting a job....due to laterals and other new people that knew someone....instead I got a 10 minute courtesy interview....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

90% of the time, down here in CT, you need to know someone. A good word will get you further then you can imagine. But, also down here it's mostly politics as well.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

I tried the "on my own merit" way and failed. Everytime watching someone's "friend" get the job.

Get your ego out of the clouds and come back to the real Republic of Massachusetts. 
Bottom line is, if you know someone and want the job, "use" them!!!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

This is not true with Civil Service though! Because they have to follow a list! I know a few who are well connected that were told no because they were not high enough on the list. If you get a card and have connection...that is different, but if you are like number 25 on a list and the town is hiring 2....it does not matter who you know.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Southside";p="58694 said:


> This is not true with Civil Service though!


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

If you are dedicated you can get a job on your own merit. College degree will help, but being a veteran is the best possible factor to have in your favor for the civil service process. As far as knowing someone I think that depends on the chief.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Zuke";p="58672 said:


> I tried the "on my own merit" way and failed. Everytime watching someone's "friend" get the job.
> 
> Get your ego out of the clouds and come back to the real Republic of Massachusetts.
> Bottom line is, if you know someone and want the job, "use" them!!!


Hey Zuke, I highly doubt that every guy/gal on this site "knew someone" to get on the job. Sorry you haven't gotten on yet but with an attitude like that no wonder your on the outside looking in. I was just pointing out a fact......... not everyone out there had a buddy or relative that got them on the job. Good luck out of state.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

JeepinWeezle";p="58710 said:


> Southside";p="58694 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not true with Civil Service though!


 :dito: The list can be played with, don't be fooled.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Gil,

For it to be played with a person needs to have some quality that can be called for such as a female, EMT...etc. Straight up though if a cheif hires someone who is 25th when he called for two positions, there is going to be about 25 lawsuits coming at the town and I guarantee the hiring will not happen. If you differ, explain how it can be played with..I am curious.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Southside";p="58718 said:


> Gil,
> 
> For it to be played with a person needs to have some quality that can be called for such as a female, EMT...etc. Straight up though if a cheif hires someone who is 25th when he called for two positions, there is going to be about 25 lawsuits coming at the town and I guarantee the hiring will not happen. If you differ, explain how it can be played with..I am curious.


Out of 25 people who take it up by the pipe by someone else's connection,I doubt you'd see more than 1 lawsuit. People are too scared to risk their name with a dept. and be dubbed a "problem", so on it goes.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Southside";p="58718 said:


> Gil,
> 
> For it to be played with a person needs to have some quality that can be called for such as a female, EMT...etc. Straight up though if a cheif hires someone who is 25th when he called for two positions, there is going to be about 25 lawsuits coming at the town and I guarantee the hiring will not happen. If you differ, explain how it can be played with..I am curious.


Southside, here is an example.........

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...omplaints_follow_hiring_of_chiefs_son?pg=full


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

It does not matter what kind of job you are going for. it doesn't matter if you want to work at Kelly's on the beach, a shoe store in the mall, a union job, or a job in sales. knowing someone helps


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Billj,

If you read the article you will see that the kid received a card and they were filling 8 spots. If they had two openings, it would be hard getting to him. 

Philly,

I am not saying that knowing someone doesn't help, because it does. I am just saying that there are alot of factors that need to fall into place for it to happen. 

For civil service, you need to get a card and then you are fair game for your connections to make a move, however I am saying if you do not receive a card....you WILL NOT get hired above those who have.

For example: Say my town puts on 3 and they send cards following 2n+1, the top 7 candidates will get cards including ties. Now if I am 17th on the list and my dad is Chief, he can't just hire me because I haven't been called from the list. He can very carefully eliminate candidates and call for more names and MAYBE get to me, but someone will make a fuss about it.

Reno,

I cannot agree with you. Years ago that maybe the case, but this time and place they all sue. For Christ sake we have people bitching and moaning who haven't even taken the test yet.

So in the overall picture: Knowing someone does help, BUT only to a point. 

BTW: I enjoy Dunnie's body part postings more than these topics.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Southshide, no offense but, DONT BE SO NIEVE. No not everyone got thier job the "political way" but if you really think civil circus is the you think it is, have living in your little world.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Macop,

I will agree with you to make you happy. OK....now let me go back to my little nieve world where everything is hunky dory. :roll:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

BlackOps";p="58716 said:


> Zuke";p="58672 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the "on my own merit" way and failed. Everytime watching someone's "friend" get the job.
> ...


Who said, I was the outside??? The 2 places I have got the job, I knew someone.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

OK


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

the word is naive.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Backgrounds are the easiest way to eliminate people on the list to get to someone else, trust me, I have seen it happened.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Nieve, Naive get a life who cares this isnt spelling class.


----------



## Q5POS (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe on the local level its a lot more political and definitely who you know and who you DON'T know. A nice letter of recommendation from the city Mayor or high ranking politician/family friend can go a long way. As you go up the ladder, state, fed, etc.. I feel as though it's based more on your own merit and hard work (or luck).


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Getting your EMT will help open doors.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

stm4710";p="59735 said:


> Getting your EMT will help open doors.


Could you show me that door please? Cause in the past 7 years I've been an EMT it hasn't really helped that much. Knowing someone, Vets status, education, and academy certification (with experience) is all that matters most of the time the rest is resume fluff.


----------



## CarRamRod (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a resident and a vet and still got passed over for a civilian.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> Could you show me that door please?


 I agree it wont GET you a job,aside from an ambulance company.

EMT is not a panicia for getting on any job. Its all steps in the yellow brick road. It's certainly not going to get you the job by its self, but it wont hurt! It probally carries more weight on a fire department.

My fire explorer training was a step in helping me get on BEMA.

BEMA, if nothing has given me good expierience of working in a department and getting some training.

Getting the offer from MAPD ---getting training over there and eventually going to the R/I academy, getting my EMT-B and finishing my Fire Science degree will help more. Not bad for someone that cant even drink yet! 

But aside from the fire explorers............cause I started the post........I havent known anyone.


----------

